# My pygmy cories are spawning!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Pygmy Cories spawning!

I was listening to music, so if you don't like FUN, mute the video. ^_^


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Awesome! They are so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! My fiance was almost nose to the glass watching them. He's had them for almost a year now, and was waiting for them for to breed for a year. He's really excited that they're finally getting to it!

Unfortunately, now my bettas are going on an egghunt. lol


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Cories are such awesome fish. They make such good betta companions too. Years ago I had a 10g with an albino cory (at the time I didn't know they schooled, all my info back then came from what the LFS told me) some platies and a male betta.

The cory would make a game of teasing the betta. He'd wait half-hidden till the betta would swim by and then dash through the betta's fin, like a bull under a matador's cape. The betta would spin around to see who goosed him and the cory would already be back in his hidey spot, practically laughing.
One day when I get my river tank fixed, I want a school of them.

I hope some of your eggs survive and give you even more of the little guys! LOL, with your boyfriend so enchanted, maybe now is the time to set up another tank!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Adorable!! <3 Congrats


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If we had the space for another tank, they'd have one of their own! Lol I can't wait till we move and get it all done for them!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the commentary at the end of the video lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't even remember what we were saying XD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Found a single baby. I call it Comma. lol


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

The Aquarium in Knoxville has been out of pygmies every time we have been the last few months. Keep waiting and waiting because I want some of these for one of the 10 gallons.

Congrats on your baby! Find some more and we can trade babies when they get bigger.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd have to pry this batch out of his cold, dead fingers. I may be able to find adults for you though! The store we bought most of these from frequently stocks them, at least they did before I started boycotting them.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

I like how the guppy swims up like what ya dooooooin?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're my personal fan club! Lol


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Woot!
Congrats on Comma! Hopefully he's got some siblings in there playing hide and seek with you.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

<3 Comma <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Riverotter said:


> Woot!
> Congrats on Comma! Hopefully he's got some siblings in there playing hide and seek with you.


That's what I'm hoping for! ^_^ <3


----------

